# Spalted oak bushcrafter



## TRfromMT (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey guys. Been awhile since I've been around. This is a recent project that came my way. The knife blank was actually a scrapped out blank from a commercial knife maker (Survive! Knives out of Kellog, ID). The scale blanks are actually from the tree at the end of the Shawshank Redemption. You remember the oak tree the Andy Dufresne leaves the letter for Red about hope? This is from that tree. Anyway, it was a fun project. The slabs are laminated with black micarta because the wood wasn't thick enough. I was able to fit the handles to the tang, then take it all apart and stonewash the blade at work. It all went together pretty well after stone washing. I've never done pinned/epoxied handles dry fit then take them off to finish the blade. It worked.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Ooh thats dead sexayy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2017)

That is very cool! Great story on the wood, did the tree come down? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 22, 2017)

Apparently the tree died or was hit by lightning or something. The landowner is selling off pieces of it with certificates of authenticity. I don't know exactly how the owner came by the materials. Kind of a cool provenance, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 22, 2017)

Good looking Tony. And cool story

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice looking knife. I like the marcarta liner.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2017)

Now that came out awesome and great story. Is it for you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Just absolutely cool on several different levels!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 23, 2017)

Great looking knife. Really nice pattern in the pins.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 23, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Now that came out awesome and great story. Is it for you?



No, not for me. I would enjoy this knife, but it belongs to the guy who managed to find both the blade and the wood.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 23, 2017)

Handle is powerfully cool! Awesome story on the wood source. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool story and cool knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2017)

Tony - fantastic looking knife! Very clean In execution!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 3, 2017)

Gorgeous! Stonewash finish turned out great. Better than Bear Grylls' bushcrafter :P


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2017)

Cool looking knife


----------

